# Type, gender and brain dominance Q



## Xplosive

ISTP (male) - ADBC (although other tests suggest I'm right brain dominant)


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack

CDBA :laughing:..... really, I know so many computer scientist friends of mine would definitively be ADsomething..... but A A A A A A A......drives me crazy, and I drive them crazy with comments like "....but I want the pink one!"....

I'm stuuupid, I appologzie for intruding this SP-thread.....erm....but I saw a few ENFPs post as well, so I won't feel too bad......


----------



## ThinkerNinja

umm gah this really depends on what would be happening... so i dont know. but if i had to say an order it would be DACB.. or maybe DABC or ADBC/ADCB. Yes, very vague I know. But was the salesperson crap? Did he/she actually know what they were talking about? If not, DABC


----------



## PhotoGeek

Definitely ADBC. Female ISTP.


----------



## mezzoforte

ADCB. I'm female, and ESTP.


----------



## Turelie

ACBD - female - ISFP

The computer should have good features and hopefully look nice. I don't care for bleeding edge or what the salesman says. I always buy a warranty. I look at reviews a little bit, but use my own judgment.


----------



## madhatter

ADCB

ISTP female


----------



## haushinka

ABCD - female - ISFP


----------



## AEIOU

I wan't this computer because it's a MAC! ----> Apple - iMac - The ultimate all-in-one desktop computer.

Actual graphic transcription of my thinking hierarchy.
Download/Read the attached .PDF file if you are interested in a fuller description.


----------



## Schadenfreude

ADBC - Female - INTJ

*A *quadrant (analytical): “I want this computer because for $2,000 I can get a 3 Ghz processor, 10/100 ethernet, 4 GB of ram, 80 GB hard drive, 2 GB of DDR2 memory, rewritable DVD drive and a Vista operating system.”
~ Isn't this the most important part? (aside from D?)

*B *quadrant (organized): “I want this computer because it was voted best value by Consumer Reports; it has a 3 year limited warranty; and it has lifetime technical support.”
~ It just confirms my notion that it's a good computer.

*C *quadrant (emotional): “I want this computer because I like the color. I also want to buy this because the salesman who recommended it to me was so nice and said I could always call him if I had a problem.”
~...Least important. I don't care much about the salesman. 

*D *quadrant (conceptual): “I want this computer because I love this new design and the fact that the speakers simulate holophonic sound which means I can meditate listening to my meditation CD’s without having to put on headphones. And I like the fact that I can access the data on my hard drive from my satellite cell phone even while I am hang gliding in the Grand Canyon.”
~ The features are really important. It makes it more different than all the other computers.


----------



## Antithesis

A-B-D-C

FUCKING 10 CHARACTER RULE ahh.


----------



## Drewbie

DACB - Female - ISTP


----------



## sumaya3357

B,A,D,C
Female ESFP


----------



## Abuwabu

ADB - big f**king drop off right here - C

Male ISTP


----------



## RyRyMini

ACBD / male / ISFP

..I was tempted to put C first based on color alone, but my weak practical side somehow took over.


----------

